# the collection



## inheritor (Feb 11, 2005)

HI heres a picture of the collection.


----------



## oldshoe4u (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow thats a lot of bottles..  You should get with a good collector to go through them with you and see what youv'e got but don't sell any until you do your homework!


----------



## inheritor (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up. Does anyone no of a collector near Brisbane Australia


----------



## oldshoe4u (Feb 12, 2005)

There is another collector on this forum from Australia but his screen name escapes me.. I'll look through some old posts to find it and you can e-mail him..

 IRISH is a moderator on this site for "before 1900"  and is listed as being fromCockatoo Austalia

 Kumtow is from tropical Queensland

 Go to search at top type in either name in author and then click thier name on list and see if you can email them..  That is if they're anywhere near you.[]


----------



## Dirranbandi (Feb 12, 2005)

G'day inheritor

 I'm based at Ipswich, if that's any help.

 Dirranbandi


----------

